# small pistol primers



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i just got some reloading stuff for my 357 but my wife said she could not find primers. i looked all over the internet and no one has them, how do i get my hands on some? cci 500 is what i am looking for


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Right now you don't. The latest craze and rush on firearms and components have depleted the stock of primers and you can expect bullets and powders to come next. So if you haven't stocked up in the last couple of months you just might have a year wait until you can.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL I still have several thousand rifle primers from the run 4 years ago. Wish I had pistol primers but I wasnt into reloading pistol rounds back then.


-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Gallensons had some for $44.95 per 1000. That was Saturday !!


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

http://utahgunexchange.com/ads/small-ri ... 0-of-each/


----------



## Squigie (Aug 4, 2012)

The Midvale Sportsman's Warehouse had a couple different brands of Small Pistol primers on the shelves, on Friday.

And, even if everyone is out of them....
You can ask Gallenson's to order pretty much any primer you want. (If you're in the Salt Lake area.)
Even during the so-called "shortage" in '08 and '09, they got me _any_ primer I wanted, in 5 to 10 days .... up to 15,000 at a time.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I talked with a gun store Friday about placing an order, they said the distributors arent even taking calls till after the start of next year. This time around, it seems the run on guns / components is way way larger than last time. Prices are going to skyrocket on everything and the only thing that can bring them back down is if there is inaction from congress (doubtful).

-DallanC


----------

